# Windows - Aluclad Vs PVC



## ModelRebel (8 Jan 2014)

Starting to build a house and was wondering does anybody have experience with Aluclad Windows?

Obviously PVC are tried and trusted (to an extent)

I Know Aluclad are effectively wooden windows clad in Aluminium, but how much better is the U-Value in comparison to PVC, How often does the internal need to be treated, What is the life span...etc?

And percentage wise what is the difference in price between the 2?

Any help would be great


----------



## lowCO2design (8 Jan 2014)

ModelRebel said:


> Starting to build a house and was wondering does anybody have experience with Aluclad Windows?


yes


> Obviously PVC are tried and trusted (to an extent)


no more than alu-clad





> I Know Aluclad are effectively wooden windows clad in Aluminium, but how  much better is the U-Value in comparison to PVC,


in principle the U-vlaue is no better or worse the uPVC





> How often does the  internal need to be treated,


different uPVC & alu-clad suppilers will have different maintenance requirements for warranty etc. with the timber windows the internal treatment would be clean once a year? treat every 5 years?


> What is the life span...etc?


i argue longer than uPVC


> And percentage wise what is the difference in price between the 2?


there is crap in quality in both products. its hard to say but Alu-clad will be maybe 50% more expensive 

my advise would be dont scrimp on your windows

do note there is much more than just the u-value for your architect to consider, for example solar transmittance is important too. but as reagrds U-value ensure that the frame u-value is as good as the glass


----------



## monagt (26 Jul 2014)

> ut as reagrds U-value ensure that the frame u-value is as good as the glass


I am looking at Supertherm 70 36mm triple glazed 0.64 glass u value , 0.9 overall value, is this good or the norm.

whats does "linear 70m and advanced 70m profile. We can also accommodate a 63m spectus " mean??


----------



## Branz (26 Jul 2014)

monagt said:


> I am looking at Supertherm 70 36mm triple glazed 0.64 glass u value , 0.9 overall value, is this good or the norm.
> 
> whats does "linear 70m and advanced 70m profile. We can also accommodate a 63m spectus " mean??



Re the second piece, This was lifted from here I think
[broken link removed]
and 

Spectus is a brand name for PVC profile and I suspect that the m should be mm in all cases, and that the person who posted it on the website has no clue.
http://www.spectussystems.co.uk/
Elite 70 is their premium product.

As for the first one: there is no norm, there is a TGD here http://www.environ.ie/en/TGD/
Part L is what you need and it specifies the minimum U value

Passive House I believe is 0.9 average


----------



## monagt (26 Jul 2014)

Thanks for the reply as I am totally confused, I am going to spend €9.5k this year and €4k+ next spring and I have no idea of what I should be getting. 

I would gladly pay for independent professional advice but do not know who to ask as this is a lot of €€.
Any ideas or advice would be appreciated, thx


----------



## Branz (27 Jul 2014)

If you post the following here we can give you some feedback:
Window sizes,
Window orientation,
room use,
Other items: road noise, exposed elevation.
[ eg: 2 windows, 1.4m by 2.2m north facing, living room, road noise.]

Once you have this I will put some ideas together for you.
on u value
The U-value's units are Watts per square metre per degree Celsius of temperature difference, or, W/m 2 .K 

A factor often overlooked here is the room temp: a window in room heated to 24 degrees C will lose twice as much heat as a room heated to 12 C


----------



## monagt (27 Jul 2014)

Thx, but this where it gets complicated, I've been to 4 companies and they give you Apeer Composite Door(40/60mm glass), PVC back in very different qualities, windows with glass either from Carey Glass or Pilkington Glass (optiwhite and optitherm, .64 Triple) or Energy Index 5 A rated Windows

Hard to compare or vendors deliberately vague.

Immediate needs are:
My windows are:
Front, facing large green, very exposed, nearly north facing:
Back door at side (sheltered west) - of utility room 3ft corridor
Ground: 2 6 x5ft, Front door set back 6 ft wide
Top: 1 6 x 4 ft and 1 3 x 5 (with circular top)
Side Top: West facing 2 3x3 at link road behind big wall
noise not an issue


----------



## Branz (27 Jul 2014)

You wont have much choice on the glass manufacturers. With The Pilk I believe its all made off shore and has 8 to 12 weeks waiting.

You don't say what the rooms are....
For the set back front door, have you considered a draught lobby? Very worth while.

Ask them what their spec is re BS 6375: Wind and Rain penetration: should be minimum 600 paschals for exposed windows/doors.
Don't tell them what the number should be, just ask.


----------



## monagt (27 Jul 2014)

Rooms are top bed, side landing and bathroom, bottom sitting (used mostly) and tv room (only used at w/end)

Draught Lobby, going for composite 70mm instead as the set back porch would need to be insulated and would draw heat from hall behind front door if f/d not replaced.


----------



## Branz (27 Jul 2014)

The main benefit of the draught lobby is to stop uncontrolled ventilation when you open the front door. the lobby acts as a "decompression chamber" if you like.
If the outer door is top notch wind/rain wise then I wouldn't lose too much sleep for the inner door to be 'ducks", and vica versa, but preferably the former
.


----------

